# Rapidshare File Downloading Problem



## gaju6696 (Oct 1, 2005)

when i download any file on rapidshare.de web shows 
this message 
You have requested the file 0905.pdf (42693911 Bytes). This file has been downloaded 1293 times already.
IMPORTANT: Download-accelerators are only supported with a PREMIUM-Account!

Your IP-address 203.145.159.37 is already downloading a file. You have to wait until it is finished.
Premium-accounts can download many files at the same time. Get your own PREMIUM-Account now. Instant access!
If you are not downloading anything, you are using a proxy-server or a shared IP-address. A Premium-Account solves this problem.


I connect internet via airtel GPRS on my nokia 6630 set
what can i do?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 1, 2005)

well the error messege says it all... either this is a static IP in where many user log in or share Same IP...

just do a test... connect once... go to www.showmyip.com ... note down the ur IP .... then DC... (try restart ur phone too) wait a minit then connect again... now go to that www.showmyip.com again... to see that whether the IPs r same or not...

& one other thing u can do is.... clear ur browser cache & cookies....


----------



## rajas700 (Oct 1, 2005)

May be ur are using proxy.do try without using proxy.


----------



## Charley (Oct 1, 2005)

Did u try the FREE option close to Premium, it should work


----------



## alib_i (Oct 2, 2005)

@achacko ..
wht do u think he clicked that he got that msg ?? huh !

@gaju
it's a common problem with connections having same external IP. living in a college campus ... i get it ALL the time. somebody else is downloading some file from it .. and rapidshare detects both my and other guy's ip to be same.

best alternative (as already suggested) is to use a proxy (which i do ALL the time  ). go to anysite with free proxy servers (ex. *www.proxy4free.com/page1.html ) .. and use that to fool rapid share.

-----
alibi


----------



## freezer (Oct 2, 2005)

If I am not wrong then You are using net through Airtel GPRS. Now Airtel has very high anonymous proxy so you can't do anything regarding this cause it provides Static IP.
The only thing you could do use free Proxy Servers


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 2, 2005)

freezer said:
			
		

> If I am not wrong then You are using net through Airtel GPRS. Now Airtel has very high anonymous proxy so you can't do anything regarding this cause it provides Static IP.
> The only thing you could do use free Proxy Servers



exactly, being an ex-airtel gprs user, i've faced this problem! use free proxy server.

however if u are on some other conventional net connection use the follwing commands in the sequence they are given to change ur ip address while connected (in command prompt):
ipconfig /flushdns
ipconfig /release
ipconfig /renew 
exit


----------



## thegame_rulez (Oct 2, 2005)

alib_i said:
			
		

> @achacko ..
> wht do u think he clicked that he got that msg ?? huh !
> 
> @gaju
> ...




and then how do i apply these proxies?
directly or via some s/w?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 2, 2005)

thegame_rulez said:
			
		

> and then how do i apply these proxies?
> directly or via some s/w?



those r public proxy address... u need a software to make ur system access connection from those proxy...


----------



## atool (Oct 2, 2005)

what i hv experienced is this that if u often use rapidshare (nore then 2-3 dnloads a day) the site keeps on giving all kind of error mesgs....(incl one that says ur IP is dnloading one file) they just want u to take their premium ac...i m using rapidshare since almost an year and saying this by exp


----------



## Charley (Oct 2, 2005)

alib_i said:
			
		

> @achacko ..
> wht do u think he clicked that he got that msg ?? huh !



I have been using the Free option in rapidshare and it works well and it shows that this file has been d/l "this many" times and then some seconds to so that we can d/l, after that it  shows d/l now. BTW free option doesnt support multiple d/l's , only Premium does allow.


----------



## alib_i (Oct 2, 2005)

@achacko
try downloading 2 files simultaneously .. it will give the exact same error as gaju wrote. so this means he must have clicked FREE option only. and you suggested him to click on FREE again .. some kind of confusion here !!

@thegame ..
try this .. it mostly works for me
go to internet option in IE .. connections tab .. check 'use proxy' and specify the proxy. i've observed that (atleast at my end) it works only for port 80 proxies .. others dont work at my place .. 
you may try them .. may be they work for u.


-----
alibi


----------



## thegame_rulez (Oct 2, 2005)

alib_i said:
			
		

> @achacko
> try downloading 2 files simultaneously .. it will give the exact same error as gaju wrote. so this means he must have clicked FREE option only. and you suggested him to click on FREE again .. some kind of confusion here !!
> 
> @thegame ..
> ...



after i do that procedure and when i log into www.myipaddress.com it still shows my same ip. i.e my same static ip. 202.163. sumthing
i tried anonymous as well as highly anonymous proxies.both gave the same results.
what do i do?


----------



## Charley (Oct 2, 2005)

alib_i said:
			
		

> @achacko
> try downloading 2 files simultaneously .. it will give the exact same error as gaju wrote. so this means he must have clicked FREE option only. and you suggested him to click on FREE again .. some kind of confusion here !!



He must have clicked on the PREMIUM option instead of FREE. So I told him to try the FREE option and see whether it rectifies the problem.


----------



## alib_i (Oct 3, 2005)

@achacko ..
arrey bhai .. premium option allows simultaneous downloads .. free option doesnt .. so he cant get a 'your ip is already downloading a file' message in premium account .. he can only get such a message in free option ..
ahha ... nice confusion going on betw you and me 
chalo anyways .. kata that

@thegame ..
im sorry .. i cant help you more .. that is way it works for me ... 
any help around !
btw, you can try using a application called "rapidleecher" .. search for it .. it can use proxies too. try that.

-----
alibi


----------

